
Show HN: Web drum machine using Angular1&2 - mattetti
https://splice.com/sounds/beatmaker/
======
mattetti
Made using a mix of Angular 1 and 2 + TypeScript and a WebAudio engine we
wrote also using TypeScript. It's powered by Splice Sounds library and meant
to showcase the service and be a fun web app for desktop and mobile!

